# Unhealthy Inferior Ne



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

What does someone under grip of inferior Ne look like? 

As an ENFP I know what being under the powers of inferior Si looks like, anxieties, thinking about how everything can go wrong, thinking of past events that went wrong and ignoring those that went right, etc.

Wondering what inferior Ne could possibly do in that capacity?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Unhealthy inferior Si results in phobias and fears related to health.

Unhealthy inferior Ne finds every possible thing that can go wrong.



Redifining Cool said:


> thinking about how everything can go wrong


This sounds like inferior Ne.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> Unhealthy inferior Si results in phobias and fears related to health.
> 
> Unhealthy inferior Ne finds every possible thing that can go wrong.
> 
> ...


Yup. I thought that as soon as I saw that phrase in the OP. That's inferior Ne.

Here are some more in-depth descriptions of inferior Ne vs. inferior Si. They're very different lol.

http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html
http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... inferior Si is stagnation. A feeling that life never goes anywhere, that every day is a carbon copy of the last, that today is a cast iron template for tomorrow and ever after. It is blindness to the kaleidoscopic variations in the everyday. It is the despair of claustrophobic suffocation, drowning in the abyss of repetitive, tormenting thoughts, unable to feel the wilderness outside and to know yourself for who you really are.

Life becomes a hassle, a chore. Your days pass in quiet resignation. You envision yourself as an automaton paying service to society, a mosquito with limited time to fulfill your biological destiny. Minor headache or a stroke? Stiff back or heart attack? Nothing excites, days whither away in endless monotony. You envision yourself mummified alive. The doctor is about to operate. Herr Mengele is in.

... inferior Ne is the anxiety of waking up to a world you no longer know. It is articulated by a feeling that your knowledge, your experience is futile and meaningless. It is the conjecture of improbable fears and improbable hopes. It is the feeling of impending doom and unrealistic optimism. The plane won’t crash and no you won’t win the lottery just because you’ve watched accounts of both on the television news. 

Think about all the Chicken Little stories you're most likely to overhear at Starbucks. It's my friend getting freaked out over the heat death of the universe and me reminding her of the nature of speculative theories and that pollution, overpopulation and religious violence are a bigger threat to our survival than an event that may happen in a distant future when carbon based life forms may or may not exist. Somehow I wasn't being sensitive to her feelings. Oh well.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Redifining Cool said:


> What does someone under grip of inferior Ne look like?
> 
> As an ENFP I know what being under the powers of inferior Si looks like, anxieties, thinking about how everything can go wrong, thinking of past events that went wrong and ignoring those that went right, etc.
> 
> Wondering what inferior Ne could possibly do in that capacity?


I don't think Si processess quite that way. Si doesn't only process how everything can go wrong, it actually processess every expereince whether it be good or bad. My Si is amazing, it takes me back to some really fun times. Sure it can bring back some bad memories too, but it doesn't pick and choose which memory it brings back, and certainly not all of them are bad.

Perhaps you haven't had any positive experiences, I don't know you so this could be the case with your Si.

I have no Idea what Inferior Ne would look like, best of luck finding out


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Redifining Cool said:


> What does someone under grip of inferior Ne look like?
> 
> As an ENFP I know what being under the powers of inferior Si looks like, anxieties, thinking about how everything can go wrong, thinking of past events that went wrong and ignoring those that went right, etc.
> 
> Wondering what inferior Ne could possibly do in that capacity?



I often heard that inferior Ne types tend to be cautious about new opportunities. If they dislike a certain situation in their life, they will continue to stay in that situation because they believe that making changes in their life would yield more negative results than positive results. 

As for inferior Si, it's a fear of being stucked. If an inferior Si type dislike a certain situation in their life, they will go all the way out to make changes in their life, because they fear being stucked inside that situation forever, they have to do something about it, they have to start acting on it and start bringing some changes into their life.


----------



## giorgaros2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Inferior Ne=Si , Inferior Ne isnt manifested as a different entity than Si dominant, it is in fact Si, that is because Ne and Si are opposites of each other. So if you want to know about inferior Ne look at Si , and find its weakness.So the weakness of Si , is resistance to new information and possibilities (or fear) , that is what we call inferior Ne.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Schizoid said:


> As for inferior Si, it's a fear of being stucked. If an inferior Si type dislike a certain situation in their life, they will go all the way out to make changes in their life, because they fear being stucked inside that situation forever, they have to do something about it, they have to start acting on it and start bringing some changes into their life.


It makes sense to me. I always do this. That's why I never finish things, because I don't want to lose the opportunity of leaving when I want to be free from it. Not wanting to be obligated.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Spastic Origami said:


> ... inferior Si is stagnation. A feeling that life never goes anywhere, that every day is a carbon copy of the last, that today is a cast iron template for tomorrow and ever after. It is blindness to the kaleidoscopic variations in the everyday. It is the despair of claustrophobic suffocation, drowning in the abyss of repetitive, tormenting thoughts, unable to feel the wilderness outside and to know yourself for who you really are.
> 
> Life becomes a hassle, a chore. Your days pass in quiet resignation. You envision yourself as an automaton paying service to society, a mosquito with limited time to fulfill your biological destiny. Minor headache or a stroke? Stiff back or heart attack? Nothing excites, days whither away in endless monotony. You envision yourself mummified alive. The doctor is about to operate. Herr Mengele is in.
> 
> ...


You mispelled the word "wither" (as in "days wither away"). Whither means "where" in fancy old English.

Anyhow, care to do this for every function or at least give a link?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Redifining Cool said:


> What does someone under grip of inferior Ne look like?
> 
> As an ENFP I know what being under the powers of inferior Si looks like, anxieties, thinking about how everything can go wrong, thinking of past events that went wrong and ignoring those that went right, etc.
> 
> Wondering what inferior Ne could possibly do in that capacity?


It is essential to consider that Si is never rational thought, but PERCEPTION of what is. MBTI changed Si into something about tradition and the past, but Jung meant Si to mean Abstraction of Sensation. Namely, that in the perception of all sensory input, the Si would warp it all heavily through their psyche into something unrecognizable from objective reality, in order to fit into their subjective private world.

Just as Feeling is bound to disturb Thinking, objective Intuition is bound to disturb this subjective private world by injecting wild possibility into it. The Si, then, is bound to struggle to handle or to positively interpret possibility, and to see it as a monstrous thing sent to disturb that private world. 

Now, on a philosophical level, the Si might LIKE the idea of possibilities or of randomness, and might embrace progressive ideas as part of their private world view. I am talking, then, about something more mundane... like choosing which college to attend. At such a crossroads in life, the possibilities are endless and this would inevitably trouble or paralyze the Si, who comprehends how much this grey field of possibility is bound to upturn the dreamy fairy tale of life. 

As the Si gets older, that fairy tale private world only gets more and more subjective and out of step with the actual world. This makes more and more possibilities seem undesirable and morbid to them. There are, of course, plenty of cases of eccentric and quirky Si-doms who seem to embrace 'weird' things, but again this is not what I mean. They've incorporated these into their private world, and might rather enjoy being that rebellious old lady. Again, it is real possibility in their life that can disrupt them... something or anything that is set to disrupt that world (whatever it may be) that they have built up through their psyche. These disruptions are seen as quite dark and disgusting... though, since we cannot easily tell what that person's psyche has built up as 'real' within their private world, we cannot easily say what will disrupt it.

An example might be that quirky, awesome biology teacher you have that seems like she is out of a movie or a novel, being so eccentric and committed to the out-of-touch and charming private world she has built around her. The school administrators, however, are trying a new program and want to clear out her classroom and relocate her, now as an English teacher. This would be deeply distressful and troubling to her... where a dominant Ne would revel in the possibilities that this disturbance might open to them.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Psychopomp said:


> It is essential to consider that Si is never rational thought, but PERCEPTION of what is. MBTI changed Si into something about tradition and the past, but Jung meant Si to mean Abstraction of Sensation. Namely, that in the perception of all sensory input, the Si would warp it all heavily through their psyche into something unrecognizable from objective reality, in order to fit into their subjective private world.
> 
> Just as Feeling is bound to disturb Thinking, objective Intuition is bound to disturb this subjective private world by injecting wild possibility into it. The Si, then, is bound to struggle to handle or to positively interpret possibility, and to see it as a monstrous thing sent to disturb that private world.
> 
> ...


As I always say:

Just see Picasso for an example of Si. Everything he ever painted / sculpted / whatever is based in reality. But SUBJECTIVE reality! "I see this glass as a glass, but remember and interpret it as a triangle, so I paint a triangle instead of a cylindrical looking shape"


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Psychopomp said:


> It is essential to consider that Si is never rational thought, but PERCEPTION of what is. MBTI changed Si into something about tradition and the past, but Jung meant Si to mean Abstraction of Sensation. Namely, that in the perception of all sensory input, the Si would warp it all heavily through their psyche into something unrecognizable from objective reality, in order to fit into their subjective private world.
> 
> Just as Feeling is bound to disturb Thinking, objective Intuition is bound to disturb this subjective private world by injecting wild possibility into it. The Si, then, is bound to struggle to handle or to positively interpret possibility, and to see it as a monstrous thing sent to disturb that private world.
> 
> ...












Truth, man.

But... I don't like the sound of Si digging in deeper and deeper as it ages. Aren't we supposed to mature into our lower functions as we get older? Wouldn't an ISXJ with an active Ne become less rooted in their old perceptions and more willing to explore? Wouldn't the hard knocks of reality and experience show them how flawed their private delusions / realities are? 

Still, I see this all the time. To Si-dom, if they don't believe it, it doesn't exist. If reality conflicts with their inner perception, reality is wrong. You can argue until you are blue in the face, and show them facts, figures, point to a person on the street... they still will not accept it. 

You've kinda cemented a friend for me I was undecided about. She seems NF-ish! But she's not. She's got way too much Si-detachment from reality going on. Her entire existence is wrapped around End Times stuff. I used to be afraid of popping her bubble in pointing out the flaws in it, but ... I don't think she'd listen or agree even if I could prove my perspective. She's really just Si/Ne eccentric. Philosophical meanderings and exploration is fine... but nothing that contracts that core perception of reality.

Sigh. Makes me wonder what private world I'm living in.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

It's looking at a situation and not being able to fit it into my typical framework _(even if the difference is small)_ aka: I don't have experience with this- so I don't know. I begin to analyze/troubleshoot find the "truth" about the situation, to fit it somewhere. If rationalization doesn't work- I try and see how I feel about it; but, of course, without any rational basis- they (emotions) fail me too and wind up making me feel like a whiny, needy teenager; leading me continue to analyze, keep on "plugging in" different solutions to see how they fit- but not trusting any of it. While staying stagnant; while I retreat, let my timetable and organization fall. I typically get so tired of this I wind up picking the first solution that comes to mind or is most convenient, for better or worse.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Emotionally, perhaps the difference is one of anxiety (inferior Ne, or SJs) and boredom/apathy (inferior Si, or NPs). I say perhaps because it is my personal reflection on myself and my personal observations of the people in my life. I do get nervous but I never catastrophize. Is that a word? It is now. There is a difference between spontaneity and impulsiveness and ambiguity and being disconnected from reality. But I do get obsessive (practising a piano passage over, and over, and over), withdrawn/depressive (feeling isolated abandoned), and I do have an unhealthy relationship with my body (dysmorphia/hypochondria, questioning my sexual orientation) when I’m not in my element. Unhealthy Si is not fun, trust me. Shit, if I knew MBTI/Socionics and how the music faculty would bring out my obsessive, perfectionist side I would have switch majors to Media studies or Literature.

@_angelcat_ , we are talking about the morose and the pathological. Healthy ISxJs will open up to ambiguity and healthy ENxPs will learn to trust my subjective reality. Up to this point, mine only ever creeps up in moments of self pity and depression.

I also feel uncomfortable in giving someone a final definitive answer. I might have an epiphany or learn something that undermines my entire understanding of reality or they might have a very different understanding of life than I do. I felt awkward talking authenticity in Joyce’s writing because someone else might experience it differently from me and come to a completely different conclusion. It’s ridiculous how much I dodged the subject when it would have been easy to say “Yes, I do think he’s genuine and I like Ulysses very much.” On the flip side, my sister is starting to understand my thoughts, my feelings and that I might desire different things.

Have you considered inferior Ni for your friend? Grandiose, apocalyptic visions. A sense of destiny. Reading of everyday events as omens of gloom.

http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/135-MBTI-Form-of-the-Inferior-Functions


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Spastic Origami said:


> Have you considered inferior Ni for your friend? Grandiose, apocalyptic visions. A sense of destiny. Reading of everyday events as omens of gloom.
> 
> Socionics - the16types.info - MBTI: Form of the Inferior Function


If she came up with her own crazy theories, I might think Ni ... but everything she believes about the End Times is straight out of Evangelical teachings -- ie, she read it, decided to believe it, and stubbornly refuses to shift from it. She's some kind of Si and Ne combination. I used to think NFP but I'm not so sure anymore. She's lived in the same house for the last 30 years and is afraid to leave and let go of her memories. I can maybe see a little lower Si in how she hasn't moved on from her husband's death, though he's been gone for 20 years. Sentimental in that way. Intellectually restless. Sometimes I see Fe (ask her opinion on anything, and she'll give it you and then some) and sometimes I see Fi (she's somewhat ambiguous at times and very decisive / always urging others to be authentic). Her motives seem Fe at times, but at others... Fi. She's confusing to me.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a similar confusion about myself and a couple of other people close to me. I know I have Ne/Si or Si/Ne but Fe/Ti or Fi/Te? Very often I can feel another person's shame or sadness ect. and feel the mood(such as tension) in a room Fe? Other times I miss social cues and while I know how I feel I might miss it with someone else until it becomes more obvious. Fi? or maybe it's low Fe.


----------

